# Has anyone tried Petco



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Guys,
I NEED to sign Abby up for some kind of training.... Long story but she is going backwards on her potty training and other things. Has anyone ever tried Petco? I feel more comfortable at petsmart but the closest one is really a long drive for us.
Any suggestions... pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry never taken classes there. You could check with your local animal shelter and see if they offer classes. That is were we took our Puppy Kindergarten class.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would check with your vet, groomer, or local shelter to find a puppy class based on positive reinforcement (clicker is great). Often times the local dog club, obedience club, or agility club will hold these. It sounds like you might benefit from more than just basic puppy class with help from a trainer on housetraining, etc. In a class held by a private trainer, they are usually around before and after class to offer that type of help.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We did ours at Petsmart...but it was successful. Sorry I can't be of more help...


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

Ok... You guys are great, always a wonderful source of information








Here is what I found out so far... I called Petco to find out more, the lady who answer the phone knew less than I did. -_- ...she did know the classes are $99 for 8 weeks. I then called my local ASPCA they offer the puppy headstart, a very nice lady said their classes are based on positive reinforcement







The class will last 7 weeks and the fee is $285.00.
Should I go with the ASPCA class or keep looking?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Is that price right on the ASPCA class? Ouch! It sounds better than petco, but that is a lot. Have you tried a club? They're classes might be cheaper but also offer the more personal approach.


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Feb 3 2005, 09:55 PM
> *Is that price right on the ASPCA class? Ouch! It sounds better than petco, but that is a lot. Have you tried a club? They're classes might be cheaper but also offer the more personal approach.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33240*


[/QUOTE]

Yes that is the price







I definitely agree with you that it sounds better than Petco but I think I'll keep looking







I am going to call my vet tomorrow and also try to find one of my local clubs. Thank you again, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Did you have any luck finding some place less expensive. I'm sure the cost of the classes benefits the SPCA but gosh, that's a lot to 'donate' to anyone. I hope you had some encouraging finds today.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Petsmart was 99 for 8 or 10 weeks...I can't remember. I really liked it...probably not the BEST-but it was good to get us started, and help him with some socialization skills. It was worth the 99 dollars to me. I felt that I got what I paid for...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrtcookie+Feb 3 2005, 08:48 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that is the price







I definitely agree with you that it sounds better than Petco but I think I'll keep looking







I am going to call my vet tomorrow and also try to find one of my local clubs. Thank you again, I'll let you know how it goes.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33245
[/B][/QUOTE]

You live in NYC? You should be able to find a local training club. I would keep looking. Ask your vet if he can recommend a place. I live and Des Moines, IA and there are at least 7 places that I know of that offer training. So you should be able to find other options. I've seen the training at the local PetCo and I was not impressed. Your PetCo might be different.


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

I am going to keep looking today..... I left a message at my vet's office so lets see how that goes.... Thank you again guys







I'll keep you posted.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You could also try asking other dog owners.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

my vet recommended the trainer that is currently working with Bella and she's fantastic. I joined a group class that she teaches and it cost $159 for 6 weeks. So far, it's been worth every penny (we just did the 3rd class last night). Talk to your vet, I'm sure they know of someone that is fabulous!


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

Ok here is the update.......








I spent the day at work calling every trainer, club and local shelter I could think of. I spoke to some VERY knowledgeable people but ALL of them wanted anywhere from $275 to 500!!!!!!!  (Has to be NYC) I called my vet's office and a very vague receptionist told me to try the yellow pages!!!!! 
So needless to say I am beyond frustrated, I guess if everything else fails I'll go watch one the Petco classes and then make my decision.
I'll keep you posted.


----------

